

Let's Build a Simple Interpreter, Part 2 - danso
http://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part2/

======
j_m_b
Peter Norvig has some good posts about building a small lisp in Python:
[http://norvig.com/lispy.html](http://norvig.com/lispy.html) and
[http://norvig.com/lispy2.html](http://norvig.com/lispy2.html)

~~~
yjgyhj
Doing those exercises in Javascript (which I'm very familiar with and has
better functions than Python, IMO) really helped me understand compilers, and
lisp better. Lisps are awesome, and I've been picking up a lot of Clojure
lately. Love it, and never want to go back.

~~~
trymas
Probably I will go a bit off-topic, but as a person, who is more familiar with
python than any other programming language, what functions JS has, which are
"better"?

~~~
truncate
The only thing I could think of at the moment is that JS gets lambdas right.

------
Luminarys
Neat post, though I'm a bit disappointed it didn't go into infix to postfix
conversions.

